# Gimbal Head: Wimberley Vs Jobu



## Dylan777 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi guys
I would like to have your feedbacks on gimbal tripod head. 

To support BIG WHITE, which Gimbal head you guys use? Any third party(low cost) out there?

At this time, I'm leaning to Wimberley + Wimberley - P10 Quick Release Plate: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/404536-REG/Wimberley_WH_200_Gimbal_Type_Tripod_Head.html

Thanks
Dylan


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 21, 2014)

I have the RRS PG-02 LLR, and I've used the Wimberley II. Both are excellent. 

The RRS setup allows multirow pano shots with regular lenses, and it breaks down into two pieces for easier transport. Its side-mount design lets you reach 'under' the lens from either side to access rings/controls. 

Regarding the Wimberley, I think the P-10 may be too small. For superteles, you need a P-20 at least, longer ones for larger lenses (http://www.tripodhead.com/products/lens-plates-main.cfm). Personally, I went with a RRS replacement lens foot.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 21, 2014)

I like the Jobu stuff, the small and medium Gimbal heads are the best in the business. The Wimberley is also very good, as is their service.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 21, 2014)

Mr. Morris raves about the Mongoose product. Anyone have any experience with these heads?


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 21, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have the RRS PG-02 LLR, and I've used the Wimberley II. Both are excellent.
> 
> The RRS setup allows multirow pano shots with regular lenses, and it breaks down into two pieces for easier transport. Its side-mount design lets you reach 'under' the lens from either side to access rings/controls.
> 
> Regarding the Wimberley, I think the P-10 may be too small. For superteles, you need a P-20 at least, longer ones for larger lenses (http://www.tripodhead.com/products/lens-plates-main.cfm). Personally, I went with a RRS replacement lens foot.



Got it. Cool, thanks Neuro 

PS. My co-worker has 4 VIP tickets to the Wild Animal Park, San Diego. We will have backstage treatment - getting very close to the animals. My co-workers and I thinking to spend a weekend there. 

http://www.sdzsafaripark.org/


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 21, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> I like the Jobu stuff, the small and medium Gimbal heads are the best in the business. The Wimberley is also very good, as is their service.



Thanks Craig


----------



## gary samples (Apr 22, 2014)

love my Wimberley II


----------



## J.R. (Apr 22, 2014)

I got the Wimberley II last year because I'd injured my left wrist and couldn't handhold the 100-400 + 5d3 without suffering a lot of pain. Worked like a charm. 

I've given the RRS Pano-Gimball a look and to me it appears to be a better Gimball overall. If not anything the fact that you can knock it down for storage and transport gives it a big +1 in my book.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 22, 2014)

The Jobu BWG-Pro2 Professional Gimbal Head is simply an excellent head. However, having used one I can find no advantage over my old Wimberley 2. Even in the UK the Wimberley is competitively priced and simply does the job + it is lighter.
The Wimberley 2 is, currently, the industry standard by which others are judged. From my experience, if I had to choose again, I would get another Wimberley 2.


----------



## mustafa (Apr 23, 2014)

Happy with my Benro head. Although I haven't tried (or even seen) a Wimberley.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 3, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Hi guys
> I would like to have your feedbacks on gimbal tripod head.
> 
> To support BIG WHITE, which Gimbal head you guys use? Any third party(low cost) out there?
> ...



My WimberleyII Arrived today....AWESOME  Thanks everyone.

I bought the WIMBERLEY II and a cheap gimbal head on amazon(not as smooth as the Wimberley) 

I'm going to return the cheaper version: http://www.amazon.com/Opteka-GH1-Heavy-Gimbal-Supports/dp/B0071BIQZC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1399066268&sr=8-1&keywords=gimbal+head


----------



## J.R. (May 3, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> My WimberleyII Arrived today....AWESOME  Thanks everyone.
> 
> I bought the WIMBERLEY II and a cheap gimbal head on amazon(not as smooth as the Wimberley)
> 
> I'm going to return the cheaper version: http://www.amazon.com/Opteka-GH1-Heavy-Gimbal-Supports/dp/B0071BIQZC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1399066268&sr=8-1&keywords=gimbal+head



Good choice Dylan. The Wimberley II is a great gimbal. So now we can look forward to more BIF photos from you 

I too tried out a cheaper gimbal but it didn't look very reassuring. There are a few hacks which sell here in India for cheap but there is no point if you are mounting gear worth + $6K on it - Safety first! Better to spend a few hundred more and get one of the best gimbal that exists.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 3, 2014)

J.R. said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > My WimberleyII Arrived today....AWESOME  Thanks everyone.
> ...



agree JR 

Since you mentioned BIF, I caught this one in front of my house when I was testing out my new tripod and gimbal head. He was quick and I didn't even have time to change the shutter speed ;D


----------



## Eldar (May 3, 2014)

I had the Wimberley Gimbal II, but sold it. I had the RRS sidekick, which is excellent too. But I must admit that I miss the Wimberley. My memory is getting weaker, but I am sure the Wimberley was more stable than the RRS. But I have now ordered what I need for the full gimbal from RRS, so I´ll find out if that makes me happy.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 4, 2014)

Eldar said:


> I had the Wimberley Gimbal II, but sold it. I had the RRS sidekick, which is excellent too. But I must admit that I miss the Wimberley. My memory is getting weaker, but I am sure the Wimberley was more stable than the RRS. But I have now ordered what I need for the full gimbal from RRS, so I´ll find out if that makes me happy.



The RRS seems very nice Eldar. The price tags are little high for me @ this moment.

I bought this Oben tripod with the Wimberley II. After couple tries, I do not like the "twist locks" feature. The rubber covers feel very cheap. I'm going to return it. 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/864596-REG/oben_ct_2381_3_section_carbon_fiber.html

I'm going back to flip locks and ordered this one:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/754168-REG/Manfrotto_MT057C3_G_3_Section_Carbon_Fiber_Tripod.html


----------



## scottkinfw (May 4, 2014)

Hey Dylan- Congrats! 

I love my Wimberly II. Also, I love SD Zoo. I was in SD last year and went down to that private showing "Zoo La La". That was great- get to front of the room when they start, have a flash diffuser and your 24-70II for best results.

You may also want to venture to Coronado Island and walk along the beach. I shot some guys biking on the breakers, a beach wedding, and all kinds of interesting stuff. The Gas Lamp district is also fun and has great night street photography.

You will love your gimbal.



Dylan777 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I have the RRS PG-02 LLR, and I've used the Wimberley II. Both are excellent.
> ...


----------



## jrista (May 4, 2014)

Personally I chose the Jobu Pro 2 as the gimbal for my 600mm f/4 L II. I looked at the Wimberley, Mongoose and RRS Pano. There really isn't much difference between the Wimberley and Jobu, same basic thing, same weight. The Jobu is a bit beefier, and has a nice lock for the inner arm, but otherwise, they are the same thing. I got the Jobu because I got it a little cheaper thanks to a sale on Amazon.

I tried out the Mongoose, which seems to function the same as the RRS Pano. These are side-mount heads...you attach the lens to the joint where the wimberley/jobu attach the inner arm. They don't quite work the same as a true gimbal, and for whatever reason, the Mongoose felt more restrictive. I guess I just like having my lens return to base balance due to gravity.

I've shot thousands of bird and wildlife photos with the Jobu Pro 2, and I haven't got a single complaint about it. LensCoat had a specially designed coat for the Jobu, so I was able to camo my whole setup with lenscoat (tropod legs, gimbal, and lens), which was also ideal. I believe there is a lenscoat for the mongoose, however I couldn't find anything other than a camo carrying bag for the RRS Pano. 

If you picked up the Wimberley, then you shouldn't ever have any problems.


----------



## Click (May 4, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> My WimberleyII Arrived today....AWESOME  Thanks everyone.




Congrats on your new acquisition. 8)


----------



## Northbird (May 4, 2014)

I've been using the Jobu Jr 3 on a Feisol 3372 as my lightweight setup for a 7D and 600 F4 MKII. Been very pleased with it. The Jobu gear is very well made and reliable.


----------



## Lightmaster (May 4, 2014)

the wimberley is nice but imho overpriced.
you get 99% if not 100% with a induro gh2 (benro gh2) for half the price.
yes i had them both so i speak from experience.

wimberley does not use ball bearings, in a 600 euro gimbal.
that´s something that has always puzzled me, for that price i expect sealed ball bearings. thought the wimberley runs smooth and seems to have no issues.

the jobu bwg pro 2 has maintenance free ball bearings.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 4, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Hey Dylan- Congrats!
> 
> I love my Wimberly II. Also, I love SD Zoo. I was in SD last year and went down to that private showing "Zoo La La". That was great- get to front of the room when they start, have a flash diffuser and your 24-70II for best results.
> 
> ...



Thanks Scott for the info


----------



## Dylan777 (May 4, 2014)

jrista said:


> Personally I chose the Jobu Pro 2 as the gimbal for my 600mm f/4 L II. I looked at the Wimberley, Mongoose and RRS Pano. There really isn't much difference between the Wimberley and Jobu, same basic thing, same weight. The Jobu is a bit beefier, and has a nice lock for the inner arm, but otherwise, they are the same thing. I got the Jobu because I got it a little cheaper thanks to a sale on Amazon.
> 
> I tried out the Mongoose, which seems to function the same as the RRS Pano. These are side-mount heads...you attach the lens to the joint where the wimberley/jobu attach the inner arm. They don't quite work the same as a true gimbal, and for whatever reason, the Mongoose felt more restrictive. I guess I just like having my lens return to base balance due to gravity.
> 
> ...



Thanks jrista.
I saw some youtube clips about Jobu II, I'm impressed. The price is slightly more than Wimberley II, therefore, I settled with Wimberley II. This is my 1st gimbal head, so far, I like the feel of wimberley II.

I'm putting extra money toward decent tripod instead


----------



## Dylan777 (May 4, 2014)

Click said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > My WimberleyII Arrived today....AWESOME  Thanks everyone.
> ...



Thanks Click,

Believe it or not, I have been shooting my 400mm f2.8 IS II on my cheapy: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/687335-REG/Oben_AC_1410_BA_0_AC_1410_Aluminum_Tripod_w.html 

It's day & night dif. compared to Wimberley II ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks Northbird and Lightmaster for the info


----------



## eml58 (May 5, 2014)

Hi Dylan, my experience to date.

2 x Wimberley 11 units
1 x RRS Pano
1 Jobu II

I've used the Wimberley units for several years, before that the version i units, can't fault them, they just keep working, smoothly & without fuss.

I bought the RRS Pano as I felt it would be a great replacement for the Wimberleys, and in some situations it is, on a Tripod, where you want to do Pano work etc, very smooth (better than the Wimberley), but I found in a vehicle (Safari) the Pano tends to load the weight to the side so vibration of the vehicle ensures the Pano head keeps slipping of vertical, not huge, but I've since gone back to the Wimberley units for Safari, RRS Pano for everything else.

I bought the Jobu as a lighter weight alternative to the above two heads, does the job, but I don't think it's in same Build quality area as either the Wimberley and certainly not the RRS, but it's cheaper, by a lot, tends to sit in the cupboard these days.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 5, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Hi Dylan, my experience to date.
> 
> 2 x Wimberley 11 units
> 1 x RRS Pano
> ...



Sometimes, I wish I can go back to $99 P&S camera :. Back in 2007(when I have no kids), you would *NEVER-NEVER-NEVER* be able talk me in spending $300 on a camera.

Now...nearly $1000 for a RRS Pano tripod head? : : : Ummmmmm, I'm gonna need couple glasses of wine red.

I have to *think* about this elm58. 
Thanks


----------



## jrista (May 5, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Thanks jrista.
> I saw some youtube clips about Jobu II, I'm impressed. The price is slightly more than Wimberley II, therefore, I settled with Wimberley II. This is my 1st gimbal head, so far, I like the feel of wimberley II.
> 
> I'm putting extra money toward decent tripod instead



There is really very little difference between the Jobu 2 and Wimberley II. Someone mentioned the Wimberley didn't have ball bearings. I guess that might be one of the reasons I ended up choosing the Jobu 2 (it is WICKED SMOOTH), but I don't really think it matters all that much in the end. The Wimberley felt just as solid to me...the main reason I got the Jobu Pro 2 was because it was on sale on Amazon, and I had a bunch of amazon points to throw at it (I actually got it really cheap). It's really hard to go wrong with either of them.


----------



## justaCanonuser (May 5, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> My WimberleyII Arrived today....AWESOME  Thanks everyone.



Congrats, Dylan! I use the WH-2 in rugged environments for years and never had any problems (loaded with a 500mm white one + TC's + 5D3 or 7D). Looks a bit battered now but still runs smoothly. 

Btw I have my Wimberley mounted on a quite cheap but good Japanese quality tripod, the SLIK Pro 700DX. It is a straight and simple construction, bit bulky and not the lightest tripod. But after I read two lab reviews in German photozines that praised the Slik's excellent vibration damping quality I just tried it. I didn't regret it so far.


----------



## winglet (May 5, 2014)

I have nothing bad to say about the Wimberly, I trialled one, use their plates, etc but I do feel that they became the industry standard partly because for a long time they were the only product in their category, albeit an excellent one. I think that they have some pretty stiff competition now though. 

I use the RRS pano/gimbal with my 200-400mm which is hardly a small lens and I can't really praise it enough. Buttery-smooth and the build quality is like a work of art. I chose it because I also shoot panos and and the ability to re-purpose components was actually cheaper than two dedicated rigs. (Although added a rotator from Nodal Ninja for real estate interior 360's.)

And the mentioned ability to break it down into separate components is a huge plus - it's fun to show up at a nature shoot with just a tripod, my Glass Limo, and small gimbal bundle and have other shooters wonder where the rest of my gear is! I've only used it once shooting from a moving vehicle and didn't have issues with vertical slipping, but I had it on a monopod firmly clamped to the vehicle structure.

If only RRS didn't seem to price their stuff at roughly the same as gold/ounce...  (Not that a Wimberly 2 is cheap!) Still, for the kind of $$ these mounts are supporting, a Chinese knockoff may not turn out to be a bargain.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks justaCanonuser. With big lens, the gimbal makes shooting so much easy. 

Thanks winglet for the info. If I go with RRS, this will be the set: http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/PG-02-FG-Full-Gimbal-Head.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 5, 2014)

eml58 said:


> I bought the RRS Pano as I felt it would be a great replacement for the Wimberleys, and in some situations it is, on a Tripod, where you want to do Pano work etc, very smooth (better than the Wimberley), but I found in a vehicle (Safari) the Pano tends to load the weight to the side so vibration of the vehicle ensures the Pano head keeps slipping of vertical, not huge, but I've since gone back to the Wimberley units for Safari, RRS Pano for everything else.



If I understand your point, that is one significant difference between a side-mount and a bottom-mount gimbal. With the bottom-mount (Wimberley II or RRS full gimbal), you can position the center of mass _below_ the up/down pivot point. That means the lens will level itself if released. A side-mount must be fully balanced.


----------



## winglet (May 7, 2014)

@Dylan777,

my pleasure, I don't think you can go wrong with either Wimberly or RRS. If I may suggest, if you do consider RRS do look at the side-mount gimbal as well. It would be ideal for your 400mm and after using both full-gimbal and side-mounts, I have complete confidence in the side-gimbal for my 200-400mm. (Works beautifully with the RSS replacement foot).

http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/it.A/id.9072/.f

If you later really desired the full gimbal version, you could conceivably purchase the components later to make the side-gimbal a full gimbal. 

Anyway you've probably seen this but a short video that explains the difference. Most manufacturers make the traditional full gimbal so some may not even be aware of the side option. 

PG-02 Pano-Gimbal Heads on Vimeo


----------



## Dylan777 (May 7, 2014)

winglet said:


> @Dylan777,
> 
> my pleasure, I don't think you can go wrong with either Wimberly or RRS. If I may suggest, if you do consider RRS do look at the side-mount gimbal as well. It would be ideal for your 400mm and after using both full-gimbal and side-mounts, I have complete confidence in the side-gimbal for my 200-400mm. (Works beautifully with the RSS replacement foot).
> 
> ...



Thanks again winglet for the info

The full gimbal package got me interest more. Trust me, I believe in "buy it one & buy it right" theory


----------



## Terrierist (May 7, 2014)

mustafa said:


> Happy with my Benro head. Although I haven't tried (or even seen) a Wimberley.



+1

My Benro head and Benro tripod are doing the job without reservation for me.


----------



## weixing (May 7, 2014)

Hi,
I have the BWG-Pro Gimbal and it's can convert to both side mount or full gimbal mount. But I prefer the full gimbal over the side mount because you can adjust the center of gravity with a full gimbal... useful when you mount a flash or a mic on your camera which change the center of gravity. 

Anyway, I prefer when I point my lens at any angle, the lens stay there when I release my hand without the need to tighten the tension knob or lock it down.

Have a nice day.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 7, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> The full gimbal package got my interest more. Trust me, I believe in "buy it one & buy it right" theory



The point of the side-mount gimbal isn't that it's cheaper. Like you, I had planned to get the full gimbal initially. I called and asked RRS, and they actually recommended the side over the full (meaning less revenue for them). According to them, there's no difference in support. The side mount allows me to reach under the lens to easily access the focus/preset rings, buttons, etc., through the space that would otherwise be occupied by the bottom mount. The side mount is also fewer pieces, so it's lighter and less cumbersome for transport. 

Personally, my RRS PG-02 LLR works perfectly with my 600/4 L IS II, with bodies from the 1D X to the EOS M, with TCs, a 600EX-RT + Better Beamer, etc. 

Also, with an L-bracket on the camera and a nodal slide, the PG-02 LLR becomes a multi row pano rig (as can the full gimbal, by replacing the cradle clamp with an FAS sliding clamp). 

One final thing to consider, when using a gimbal having a leveling base on the tripod is extraordinarily helpful, and if you plan to convert to a pano rig, one is necessary.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 7, 2014)

weixing said:


> Ihave the BWG-Pro Gimbal and it's can convert to both side mount or full gimbal mount. But I prefer the full gimbal over the side mount because you can adjust the center of gravity with a full gimbal... useful when you mount a flash or a mic on your camera which change the center of gravity.
> 
> Anyway, I prefer when I point my lens at any angle, the lens stay there when I release my hand without the need to tighten the tension knob or lock it down.



I don't understand. Mounting a flash or a mic on the camera, putting a flash on a bracket with a radio trigger on the camera, adding a TC behind the lens, using a different lens or camera – all of those change the center of mass for the load, and both a side mount and a 'full' (bottom mount) gimbal can compensate for that (provided your lens plate is sufficiently long, as the RRS replacement feet are). When the load is correctly balanced on either type of gimbal, the lens stays where pointed when you release it, with no tension/locking. 

The only difference with a full gimbal, where the height is adjustable, is that if you so choose, instead of fully balancing the load, you can intentionally unbalance it (center of mass below the pivot point for the pitch dimension) such that when you release the lens it returns to horizontal instead of remaining at the angle at which it was pointed.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > The full gimbal package got my interest more. Trust me, I believe in "buy it one & buy it right" theory
> ...



Thanks Neuro for your inputs.

Mounting the lens on side way could be an issue for me.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 7, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Mounting the lens on side way could be an issue for me.



Yes, with the side-mount you need to support the weight of the lens with one hand until you can half-close the clamp, whereas the bottom mount takes the weight. 

In my case, I figured that the lightest of my kids weighs more than the 1D X + 600 II, I hold them one-armed all the time without incident, and I value them far more than camera gear.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 8, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Mounting the lens on side way could be an issue for me.
> ...



I REALLY have to think about this Neuro. What is the smoothness on RRS? The knobs on RRS look solid.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 8, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I REALLY have to think about this Neuro. What is the smoothness on RRS? The knobs on RRS look solid.



Very smooth, the locks are solid. 

IIRC, you're in LA/SoCal? If so, it might be worth you and your lens taking a drive up to SLO, the only place you can actually try RRS gear before you buy it.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 8, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I REALLY have to think about this Neuro. What is the smoothness on RRS? The knobs on RRS look solid.
> ...



$1000 smoother? JK ;D

I'm still thinking the full set plus this: http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/it.A/id.3231/.f?sc=26&category=3554

I just don't see myself spending nearly $1k for just a tripod head Neuro : I just don't see it yet : : : Uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

I live in CA, 92708. 30mins south of LAX. About 4hrs from SLO. I'm have little concern driving up there to try out their gimbal head, because I might end up with one of their carbon fiber tripod.


----------



## eml58 (May 8, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I live in CA, 92708. 30mins south of LAX. About 4hrs from SLO. I'm have little concern driving up there to try out their gimbal head, because I might end up with one of their carbon fiber tripod.



That's really very Funny Dylan, and almost guaranteed if you down those couple of Red Wines along the way.

What ever you do, Do NOT Download the RRS 2014 Catalogue.


----------



## ahab1372 (May 8, 2014)

eml58 said:


> What ever you do, Do NOT Download the RRS 2014 Catalogue.


You are not helping, eml


----------



## Greatland (May 8, 2014)

I have the Wemberley and the RRS feet...No issues with the Wemberley but IF I had it all to do over I would buy everything from RRS...all my feet, tripods, gimbals, monopods, heads...everything...just impossible to beat the quality of their stuff and I love how it is all interchangeable...very convenient!


----------



## Dylan777 (May 8, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in CA, 92708. 30mins south of LAX. About 4hrs from SLO. I'm have little concern driving up there to try out their gimbal head, because I might end up with one of their carbon fiber tripod.
> ...



The strenght seems awesome eml, but I prefer using sand bag...


----------



## eml58 (May 8, 2014)

ahab1372 said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > What ever you do, Do NOT Download the RRS 2014 Catalogue.
> ...



I know, Eldar sent me an email with a link to the Pentax 645z, it also said, "don't go here", took me a nano second to go there, then decide I probably absolutely need one of these :


----------



## Synkka (May 8, 2014)

I have a Jobu Jnr 3 which is a great bit of kit, I think it's the best available in a small gimbal. I think you won't go wrong if you stick with RRS they make great kit and have excellent service and support. I think wimberley are fine however in a full size gimbal I think competitors are making more effort in weight and flexibility which makes them more attractive purchases.
In terms of a tripod I will be getting the new jobu tripod when it starts production in the next month or two


----------



## Northbird (May 9, 2014)

Synkka said:


> I have a Jobu Jnr 3 which is a great bit of kit, I think it's the best available in a small gimbal.



+1. Completely agree.


----------



## weixing (May 9, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> weixing said:
> 
> 
> > Ihave the BWG-Pro Gimbal and it's can convert to both side mount or full gimbal mount. But I prefer the full gimbal over the side mount because you can adjust the center of gravity with a full gimbal... useful when you mount a flash or a mic on your camera which change the center of gravity.
> ...


 After reading your reply, I try again and no it doesn't work... 
If there is no mic, the side mount will point and any angle when release without tension.
But if there is mic, the side mount will not balance when I point at any angle other than horizontal without tension... for example, if I point up and release my hand without tension, the lens will continue moving up until the camera body hit the gimbal base.

Anyway, it'll work if I applied a bit of tension, but sometime you forgot to applied the tension in the field (especially after some actions) and release the camera... 

Have a nice day.


----------



## JPAZ (May 9, 2014)

Don't mean to hijack this thread but I've been reading it daily with interest. I've been seriously looking at Gimbal heads since my attempts at shooting the "red moon" eclipse using my 300 + 2x on a ball head (some success but really challenging handling the setup in the dark when I loosened the ball screw to track the moon). I have read everyone's comments and looked very seriously at the Wimberly, the Jobu lineup, the Custom Bracket and a variety of other brands. I looked closely at the cheaper varieties like Optech (or even cheaper off-name knock-offs) and some more expensive heads like the Benro, the Surui or the Induro. I've though long and hard about a side mount like the Sidekick or the RRS. In the end I felt a flat platform mount would serve me better changing lenses or equipment in the field. I don't plan to use the Gimbal that often but don't want to get something I'll regret just to save a few dollars.

Just pulled the trigger on the Lensmaster RH-2. I hope it is what I need. 

Bye-bye, remaining balance on the Amex gift cards from the Canon rebate a few months ago (does that mean the Gimbal is "free?").


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 9, 2014)

I like my Wimberley- strong enough for the heavier combinations.


5D Mark III and Celestron © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 9, 2014)

weixing said:


> After reading your reply, I try again and no it doesn't work...
> If there is no mic, the side mount will point and any angle when release without tension.
> But if there is mic, the side mount will not balance when I point at any angle other than horizontal without tension... for example, if I point up and release my hand without tension, the lens will continue moving up until the camera body hit the gimbal base.
> 
> Anyway, it'll work if I applied a bit of tension, but sometime you forgot to applied the tension in the field (especially after some actions) and release the camera...



Did you rebalance the load after adding the mic? It's lever, load and fulcrum from high school physics. Adding or removing weight anywhere other than at the center of mass changes the position of the center of mass for the rig, and if the center of mass isn't at the fulcrum, the load isn't balanced. If you put a mic or flash on the camera body, you need to loosen the clamp, slide the plate/foot back slightly to rebalance, then tighten the clamp again.

As long as you've got the right plate/foot for your lens, you should be able to balance the load properly so it moves freely and holds position at any angle. 

I suppose there may be some design quirk of the BWG-Pro that precludes achieving proper balance, I haven't used one. I have no problem achieving proper balance with my RRS side gimbal, same thing on the 4th Gen Mongoose and Wimberley Sidemount gimbal heads that I've used. I prefer the RRS version over the other two because the lateral positioning is adjustable; with the Mongoose and Sidemount, you need to use a low-profile foot with large lenses like my 600 II, and the low-profile feet don't make good handles for hand-carrying the lens.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 9, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dylan, my experience to date.
> ...



Just want to thanks everyone for all wonderful feedbacks to this thread.

Final decision, I will stay with the Wimberley II for now. My tripod will be home today: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/754168-REG/Manfrotto_MT057C3_G_3_Section_Carbon_Fiber_Tripod.html Can't wait to play with Geared Center Column feature.

Many thanks Gent's


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 9, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Final decision, I will stay with the Wimberley II for now.



It's a great gimbal. 



Dylan777 said:


> My tripod will be home today: Can't wait to play with Geared Center Column feature.



Reading the product description, it lists the best part of the geared center column feature:

_...you can unscrew the center-post collar, remove the center column, and attach the collar directly to the included low-angle adapter (through the chassis)._

Raising a center column adds a lot of instability/vibration. Higher end tripods generally don't come with a center column at all. There are limited situations where the loss of stability might be a worthwhile trade off, such as when shooting a series of individual studio headshots of people, where you can quickly adjust height with a center column (I used an adjustable chair instead). But generally, I'm not a fan of a center column.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 9, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Final decision, I will stay with the Wimberley II for now.
> ...



The new tripod is rock solid. Very happy with it


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 9, 2014)

That's a big chunky tripod Dylan!
I have a Gitzo 3 series mountaineer and a Gitzo 3 series Systematic (with additional center column - yet to be used). Center columns are handy but I have to agree with Neuro, if you extend them more than an inch or two stability suffers. They are fine for shorter lenses but at long focal lengths (300mm +) stability is everything!


----------



## DominoDude (May 10, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I like my Wimberley- strong enough for the heavier combinations.
> 
> 
> 5D Mark III and Celestron © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Partly off-topic:
Oh, the Celestron! I've been thinking of something like that for digiscoping birds in a setup with a Manfrotto 393 (the best gimbal setup I can afford currently). Keith, do you have any shots through that Celestron posted, and how's the image quality out of it?


----------



## dcm (May 10, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > I like my Wimberley- strong enough for the heavier combinations.
> ...



It's pretty easy to search in Flickr.

Keith's photos tagged with the Celestron.
https://www.flickr.com/search/[email protected]&q=celestron

Everyone's photos tagged with digiscoping and celestron. 
https://www.flickr.com/search?sort=relevance&text=digiscoping%20celestron

There is also a group Astro Telescopes for Digiscoping
https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/


----------



## Dylan777 (May 10, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> That's a big chunky tripod Dylan!
> I have a Gitzo 3 series mountaineer and a Gitzo 3 series Systematic (with additional center column - yet to be used). Center columns are handy but I have to agree with Neuro, if you extend them more than an inch or two stability suffers. They are fine for shorter lenses but at long focal lengths (300mm +) stability is everything!



You can take out the grizzly bear with this tripod ;D 

I never own anything like this before. This is my very 1st heavy duty tripod. So far, I really like the feel of wimberley II and this tripod - smooth & solid.

Do you know RRS makes carbon tripod with flip locks? I didn't see any on their site.


----------



## Synkka (May 10, 2014)

Seems like flip locks aren't as popular on high end tripods, afaik they are more prone to failure in certain situations.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Do you know RRS makes carbon tripod with flip locks? I didn't see any on their site.



They don't. Having used both, I find twist locks faster and easier to use, particularly in cold weather. They're also easier to clean out after use in sand/mud/salt water.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 10, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know RRS makes carbon tripod with flip locks? I didn't see any on their site.
> ...



Got it Neuro. For some reasons, I like flip more than twist.

Have you ever encounter flip locks gone bad? I have a much cheaper Oben tripod with flip, so far, it works excellent. 

I plan to add a tripod dolly. I like the idea of having bigger casters, 4" or 5". I'm thinking one of these unit: 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/815993-REG/Davis_Sanford_W4DX_W4DX_Deluxe_Dolly.html 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1009524-REG/davis_sanford_w4ds_professional_dolly.html/prm/alsVwDtl


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Got it Neuro. For some reasons, I like flip more than twist.
> Have you ever encounter flip locks gone bad? I have a much cheaper Oben tripod with flip, so far, it works excellent.



The flips are better than cheap twist locks (without anti rotation legs). 

I've had the lever tension go loose - don't lose the Manfrotto clip-on wrench, or carry a spare. 

No experience with dollies, sorry.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 10, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Got it Neuro. For some reasons, I like flip more than twist.
> ...



Will keep that in mind Neuro


----------



## jasonsim (May 10, 2014)

Congratulations on the Wimberley WH-200. I use one also. I did replace the stock cradle and clamp with the RRS PG-CC though:

http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/it.A/id.7528/.f

Just makes it a bit easier to lock in the lens foot, especially since I have the RRS foot on my big white.

Kind regards,
Jason



Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 11, 2014)

Got it Neuro. For some reasons, I like flip more than twist.

Have you ever encounter flip locks gone bad? I have a much cheaper Oben tripod with flip, so far, it works excellent. [/quote]

I am in the twist lock camp, but it doesn't really matter that much! On a large tripod, like yours, the flip locks will have plenty of area to grip so they should be fine. As to them going bad? Well yes they will but it is not an issue - as Neuro says - keep that box spanner that came with the tripod handy. They will slacken after a while but an 1/8th of a turn (often less) will sort that out. If you are using it in sandy/dusty environments then just strip it down every so often, give it a good clean and all should be fine. I know a man who has used the Aluminium predecessor of this tripod for more years than he cares to admit - he is quite happy with it, a bit heavy but it does the job at a sensible cost.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 11, 2014)

Thanks John & Jason.


----------



## DominoDude (May 12, 2014)

dcm said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > KeithBreazeal said:
> ...



Thanks for your ideas and suggestions, dcm.
I only had time (then) to do a quick browsing through the Flickr-stream of Keiths shot, and had no luck in landing on shots taken with, or tagged with Celestron. However, I'm not totally daft, and can manage to do extensive searching, but a direct question to a user can provide feedback that cannot be easily seen in a series of photos. Using this forum to establish a contact, and ask a friendly question, was, to me, the smart way to get to relevant information. Information that even might be of interest to others.


----------

